# Bin auch endlich drin!!!



## Schnuutze76 (19. Sep. 2005)

Hi @all!

ENDLICH bin ich auch registriert und mein Account freigeschaltet! Nach vergeblichen Versuchen und immer wieder Warten auf den notwendigen Link hat schließlich der Admin mein Hilfegesuch erhört!
(Danke, Thorsten! Und sag bitte, dass es nicht an mir lag... ???!!!)
Wollte mich anmelden, weil nach unserer Teichgrößerbuddelaktion ein Mini-Goldi schwanzlos war und nicht wirklich glücklich aussah, außerdem sein Fell von sich warf. Zwischenzeitlich dachte ich, er wäre hops, aber dann hab ich ihn wiedergesehen, mit gutaussehender Haut und auch recht quirlig, aber dafür hatte er plötzlich eine Beule auf dem Rücken. Seit ein paar Tagen hab ich ihn aber wieder nicht mehr gesehen. Keine Ahnung, wie es ihm jetzt geht:

Aaaaaaalso, will uns mal vorstellen:
Vor anderthalb Jahren haben mein Männe und ich ein Haus mitsamt kleinem, verwarlosten Teich (ca. 1500l und ganz ohne Filter) und zwei armen Goldis (orange und hellgelb) gekauft. Letztes Jahr haben wir die Suppe erstmal bereinigt und OASE Filter und Pumpe reingesetzt. Die Goldis haben sich riesig gefreut und sind zehnmal so schnell geschwommen wie vorher. Dann haben wir ihnen zur Gesellschaft noch 5 Goldis/ Shubunkins dazu spendiert, worüber sie sich auch sichtlich gefreut haben. Leider hat dann dieses Frühjahr der __ Reiher mal vorbeigeschaut und unseren gelben "alten" und einen von den neuen gefrühstückt. Daraufhin haben wir den Teich sofort "vernetzt". Zum Ausgleich des Verlusts dachten sich die Übrigen, Nachwuchs wäre toll und so hatten wir ruckzuck einen Teichbesatz von etwa 100Fischis! Da der Teich bisher nicht wirklich frostsicher war, haben wir in fünf Tagen Schufterei und ner Menge Rückenschmerzen den Tierchen Ende letzten Monats ein größeres Zuhause gebuddelt, jetzt ca. 6000l (grrrr, haben vergessen auf die Wasseruhr zu schaun...), tiefste Stelle etwa 1,30m, sodass wir im Winter nicht mehr so bange warten müssen und außerdem die Kleinen jetzt erstmal noch ein bisschen beobachten können, bevor sie zu groß sind und wir doch abfischen müssen (ein großer ist schon wieder dick!).
Fotos stell ich lieber mal noch keine ein, trau mich nicht. Hab Eure Teiche im Forum gesehen und die Treats dazu, weiß schon, was Ihr dann schreibt:
ist zum Teil Mulch drumrum, Folie ist am Ufer noch nicht versteckt, Uferbefestigung (z.T. Pflanzsteine) ist noch nicht optimal, noch zu wenig Pflanzen drin, zu viele Fische drin, Bachlauf ist noch nicht schön eingefasst... etc etc etc.... Und er ist echt mickrig gegen das, was Ihr so zu bieten habt! Aber so ist der Teich erstmal für den Winter gerüstet und die Süßen haben zunächst Platz. Im und am Haus haben wir halt auch noch einiges zu tun und ne Menge Geld geht für die "Kleinigkeiten" ja auch immer drauf.
Für's Erste sind wir recht zufrieden, mit dem was wir geschafft haben. Und bis auf kleine Unfälle (zwei kleine ohne Schwanzflosse und ein paar halbierte während der ersten Tage in der Regentonne, wohl aus Stress zerbissen worden?!) sind die Fischis wohlauf.
Ich hoffe, hier im Forum immer mal Antworten auf Fragen zu bekommen, hier scheinen ja echt Freaks am Werk zu sein. :scatter: 
Zum Beispiel:

Kann man irgendwie Goldis von Shubunkins unterscheiden? Keine Ahnung, was da jetzt so bei uns rumwimmelt, aber es kommen eigentlich nur die zwei Arten in Frage.

Warum soll man unter 10Grad Wassertemp nicht mehr füttern? Kann ich noch etwas länger füttern, wenn der Teich noch recht kahl ist und die Fischis noch nichts zum "rumnuckeln" haben?

Wir haben eine See- oder Teichrose, die nicht blüht. Zuerst stand sie in zu flachem Wasser, dann in ca. 40cm Tiefe, da hat sie ein paar schöne Blätter bekommen. Jetzt steht sie etwa 60cm tief (sollten Seerosen doch eigentlich, oder?), die Blätter wachsen auch schön nach oben, aber nach ein paar Tagen fallen sie ab. Sind immer nur so zwei Blätter an der Oberfläche und während eins nachwächst fällt schon wieder ein "altes" ab. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht, die sollen doch angeblich so wuchern?!

So, nun hab ich kalte Füße vom Schreiben, ich denk die Einleitung war auch erstmal lang genug (am Ende will es keiner lesen!).

Newbie-Grüße,
Annette.


----------



## Thorsten (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annette,

na dann auch an dieser Stelle nochmal... *Herzlich Willkommen *bei uns.

Hey, was heißt hier Fotos stelle ich keine ein?
Brauchst keine Angst haben, hier beisst keiner   
Also raus damit, gekniffen wird hier nicht  


P.S.
Ach ja, der Fehler beim Anmelden bzw. Freischalten...sagen wir 50/50 % OK? Nun biste ja hier!


----------



## Doris (19. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annette

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns. Wie Thorsten schon "sagt" immer rein mit den Fotos, denn wir sind hier ziemlich neugierig  und freuen uns eigentlich immer über Fotos 

Auch in unserem Teich fehlen noch so manche Pflanzen, und unsere Folie ist auch noch nicht überall verdeckt. Fehler haben wir sicher auch noch einige auszubügeln, aber das kommt mit der Zeit.
Wir haben z.b. festgestellt, dass unser Filter absolut nicht passend für unsere Wassermenge ist. Aber was solls.... aus Fehlern lernt man und im Winter ist ein Filterbau geplant.
Ausserdem denke ich, wenn du zeigst, was du bei dir noch nicht ganz richtig gemacht bzw. fertig hast, kommen sicherlich gute Ratschläge, wie man was noch ändern  bzw. fertig stellen könnte.

Du siehst, es ist doch sinnvoll, Bilder einzustellen (dass damit dann auch endlich unsere Neugierde befriedigt wird, ist allerdings nur zweitrangig


----------



## Schnuutze76 (19. Sep. 2005)

Hm, dann muss ich das erstmal probieren, wie das mit dem Einfügen von Fotos funktioniert. Erstmal nur so zwei kleine, damit Ihr nicht so viel seht. ;-)
Mittlerweile ist der Lehm auch schon weiter abgesunken und es sind ein paar Pflanzen hinzugekommen.


----------



## Thorsten (19. Sep. 2005)

Hi Annette,

weisst garnicht was du hast...der Teich sieht doch gut aus.  

Setze halt nur noch mehr Pflanzen und viel Geduld ist wichtig, aber das hatten wir ja im Chat schon...

So nun zu deinen Fragen:

Links im Bild ist ein "reiner" __ Goldfisch, wie man Ihn kennt. 
Rechts das sind Shunbunki.(ist auch eine Goldfischart!)







Zu der zweiten Frage:
Du kannst durchaus die Fische im Winter weiter füttern.
Allerdings ist das auch von verschiedenen Faktoren abhängig.
Wenn Du weiter fütterst, sollte auch der Filter durchlaufen.(gedrosselte Leistung)
Ferner solltest Du deinen Teich an einer Stelle eisfrei halten, dass evtl. vorhandene - absterbende Pflanzreste (die Faulgase entwickeln) entweichen können.

Ab einer Temperatur von 8-10 Grad verwerten die Fische das Futter anders, weil sie ihren Stoffwechsel umstellen und verlangsamen.
Du solltest Dir spezielles Futter für den Winter besorgen, dass die Fische leichter verarbeiten können.

Nun zu deiner Seerose...
Da bin ich kein Experte, aber wie hast Du diese gesetzt?(welches Substrat)
Hast Du sie mal gedüngt?

Da wird sich aber bestimmt noch jemand melden, die dir helfen kann.

P.S.
Was für eine Filteranlage+ Pumpe betreibst Du?


----------



## Annett (20. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annette,

auch von mir _*HERZLICH WILLKOMMEN*_ hier im Forum!

Viele Leute hier haben einen noch nicht ganz fertigen Teich.
Ich gehöre leider auch dazu   
Also wird Dich hier auch keiner "Fressen" ;-)

Da Du von einem Oase-Filter schreibst wirst Du sicherlich auch die Gebrauchsanweisung gelesen haben.
Darin steht sicherlich wie bei meinem Biotec 18  , dass er im Winter abgebaut werden muß.
Durchlaufen lassen geht also nicht wirklich. Bei einem Schwerkraftfilter sieht das anders aus...
Ich würde an Deiner Stelle nur sehr, sehr sparsam weiter füttern bzw. auf die Wasserwerte achten. Vor allem, wenn der Biofilter dann aus ist!

Goldfische und Shubunkis können sich miteinander und untereinander wunderbar fortpflanzen...
Du kannst Dir jetzt sicherlich selbst beantworten, was da in Deinem Teich so herumwuselt.

Seerosen haben im ersten Jahr teilweise Startschwierigkeiten, wenn man einige Sachen nicht beachtet.
Wie Thorsten schon richtig fragte:
- Welches Substrat habt Ihr zum Pflanzen benutzt?
- Was für einen Topf/Eimer habt Ihr verwendet?
- Wo habt Ihr die Seerose erworben und wie sah sie aus? (wißt Ihr zufällig die Sorte?)
- Wie schnell habt Ihr die Standtiefe verändert?
- Habt Ihr die Seerose gedüngt? usw.  
Du siehst, manchmal werden aus Fragen erstmal Gegenfragen. 
Also: Ran an die Tastatur! ;-)


----------



## Schnuutze76 (21. Sep. 2005)

@ Thorsten: hab vielleicht bezügl. Fischart nicht so den geübten Blick, gibt's außer Farbe noch irgendeinen Unterschied? Bei uns ist quasi alles vorhanden an Farben. Ein großer ist auf jeden Fall mit jeder Menge schwarzer Punkte übersäht. Die anderen großen hatten zum Teil auch mal Punkte. Bei den kleinen ändert sich die Farbe im Moment eh noch täglich. Einige sind immernoch grau, aber ich hoffe, da tut sich auch noch was. (Oder es hat uns jemand was anderes in den Teich geworfen ;-) ) Der ganz rechts auf Deinem Bild hat ein andere Schwanzflosse, ist das ne andre Sorte oder ist der mutiert? Wir haben wohl zwei Mutanten drin, die sehen aus, als hätten sie eine Schwanzflosse mit drei Zipfeln. Dass Shunbunkis ne Art Goldis sind, wusste sogar ich  (auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab, wie man die schreibt, weil es jeder anders macht), deshalb haben wir die ja dazu gesetzt, damit sie sich auch schön artig vertragen.

Pumpe und Filter haben wir letztes Jahr auch schon rausgeholt, als zu niedrige Temperaturen im Anmarsch waren. Stattdessen haben wir ein Blubberteil reingetan, worüber ich aber auch schon verschiedene Meinungen gehört habe, weil es die Schichtung des Wassers zerstört und dann der Teich plötzlich durchfrieren könnte. Wir haben die Blubbers ("Blubbers- Blubbers- Ich liebe Blubbers...") wieder rausgeholt, als es so richtig monsterkalt wurde, wenigstens für kurze Zeit. Ich denke, das Problem wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr so arg sein, weil wir ja jetzt mehr Stufen drin haben, sodass wir die Blubbers nicht ganz auf den Boden bringen müssen.

Pumpe ist die Aquamax 4000, ist vielleicht etwas zu schwach für die Teichgröße, aber wir warten erstmal ab. Seit gestern hat sich der Lehm komplett gesetzt und wir konnten endlich mal den Grund sehen. Echt stark!
Als Filter haben wir den Filtoclear 3000 oder 15000, da bin ich mir nicht mehr so ganz sicher. Der Verkäufer (laberlaber...) meinte beim Kauf jedenfalls, dass der dann auch noch groß genug sein würde, wenn wir den Teich (wie jetzt) mal vergrößern, da wir damals schon damit gerechnet hatten.

@ Annett: Substrat? Gedüngt? Sorte? ... ööööö...
Die Seerose war schon im "gekauften" Teich, da sah sie noch schlechter aus als jetzt. Als wir den Teich letztes Jahr saubergemacht haben, haben wir ihr fast komplett die Erde aus dem Pflanzkorb geklaut, weil alles so versifft war. Kiesel dabei, fertig. Da stand sie auf ca. 15 oder 20cm. Im Frühjahr haben wir sie auf einen Hinweis hin auf 30 oder 40cm gesetzt, da wuchs sie gleich viel besser. Seit dem "Umbau" im August haben wir den Pflanzkorb so wie er war auf ca 60cm gesetzt und ein bisschen im Lehm verbuddelt. That's it... :-(

Oh, muss wech, bin ja leider nich selbständig...


----------



## Annett (21. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annette,

für die Seerose könnt Ihr im Moment eh nicht mehr all zu viel tun.
Meine werfen auch allmählich die Blätter von sich und zeigen die letzten Blüten. (abgesehen von der Tropischen... aber die tickt ja eh etwas anders )

Am Besten setzt Ihr sie im Frühjahr ein letztes Mal um (behältermäßig).
Dafür kauft/sucht Ihr einen geschlossenen Topf/Eimer. (geschlossen, damit die Nährstoffe des Substrates sich nicht im Teichwasser lösen)
In diesen Behälter füllt Ihr am Besten ein Gemisch aus Lehm und Sand (der Sand macht den Lehm durchlässiger) bis einige cm unter Topfoberkante. 
Man kann wohl auch den Mutterboden unterhalb der Grasnabe nehmen... aber bitte ohne Pflanzenreste! (auch das habe ich bei einer Seerose probiert, hat mich aber nicht so richtig überzeugt...)
Alles was fault, läßt auch das Seerosenrhizom faulen.
Das Rhizom dann so pflanzen, dass der "Vegatationskegel", also die Stelle wo Blätter und Blüten herauskommen, nicht bedeckt ist!
Danach wird als Deckschicht Sand oder Kies auf den Lehm aufgebracht (damit die Fische nicht den Lehm aufwühlen können). Das war's.
(bei mir wucherte eine Seerose los und begann später auch schön zu blühen; ich hatte sie aus dem kargen Sand befreit und in Lehm gesetzt)
Im ersten Jahr mußt Du dann evtl. noch nicht mal düngen.
Das wirst Du aber eh merken, wenn die Blätter und Blüten kleiner werden... dann muß in den meisten Fällen nachgedüngt werden. (letzte Düngung spätestens Mitte August)
Seerosen sind Starkzehrer; deshalb reichen ihnen oft die wenigen, im Teichwasser gelösten Nährstoffe nicht aus! 
Zumindest dann nicht, wenn man viele Blüten sehen möchte...
Eine neu gesetzte Seerose setzt man langsam tiefer... immer wenn die Blätter die Wasseroberfläche erreicht haben ein kleines Stück tiefer.
So brauch sie nicht ihre ganzen Kräfte aufzuwenden, um ein Blatt an die Oberfläche zu schieben. 
Sonst geht es ihr so, wie Eurer... sie schafft es einfach nicht...   :


----------



## Schnuutze76 (21. Sep. 2005)

Hi Annett,
wie ich grad so die Fischis fütterte und ein wenig neben dem Teich stand (boah, voll die Weite, nachdem das Wasser so klar ist!), hab ich festgestellt, dass ich irgendwie ne ziemlich falsche Erinnerung hatte, wo die Rose wirklich steht...
... ähm ... Teich ?! In unserem Garten?! ... wie kommt der denn da hin?!...
Bisher war sie also glaub ich doch eher erst auf 30 und dann auf knapp 70cm (also auf dem alten Teichgrund), jetzt steht sie wieder auf der untersten Ebene und die hat ja wie gesagt etwa 130cm Tiefe. Ist das zu viel? Im Moment ackern sich vier arme Blätter nach oben, eins ist schon an der Oberfläche und ich vermute, dass das bald wieder das Weite sucht, so wie die vorherigen. Wir haben noch eine freie Stufe ca 70 oder 80cm tief, sollten wir sie da besser hinsetzen? Fragt man sich allerdings, wie wir die jetzt da raus bekommen sollen...   
Mein Mann hat wohl irgendwo eine neue Rose aufgetan, die sollen wir in den nächsten Tagen bekommen. Sollen wir die am besten so einsetzen, wie Du geschrieben hast? Der Kollege, woher "die neue" kommt meinte wohl, einfach n Seil dran und im Teich versenken. Mh... Auf welche Tiefe denn nun?
...dann ist's auch wohl mit unserem schönen klaren Wasser mal wieder vorserst vorbei...  :cry: 

Auf jeden Fall schonmal danke für die Tipps!!!


----------



## Annett (22. Sep. 2005)

Hallo Annette,

eigentlich ist es unterdessen etwas spät, um eine neue Seerose zu setzen.
Besser wäre das Frühjahr.. sie wächst jetzt sicherlich nicht mehr richtig an.
Die Vorgehensweise Eures Kollegen fkt. nur, wenn sich auf dem Teichgrund genügend Schlamm gebildet hat. (darin verwurzelt die Seerose dann... ist aber so gesetzt in der Ausbreitung unkontrollierbar)
Eure Seerose zeigt Euch relativ eindeutig, dass es ihr zu tief auf 1,3m ist.
Es gibt nur wenige Seerosen die solche Tiefen bevorzugen.
Am Besten wäre es, wenn Ihr sie irgendwie wieder auf 40-50cm Tiefe hochholt! (Im Baumarkt gibt es von Gardena und Co. so Greifzangen extra für die Teichpflege... mit denen könnte es fkt. ohne nass zu werden)
Dort kann sie dann auch ohne einzufrieren gut überwintern.
Im Frühjahr dann, wie beschrieben, allmählich absenken.

Falls das mit Eurem Kollegen nicht klappt; Seerosen-ableger kann ich im Frühjahr mit Sicherheit auch abgeben.  
PN an mich genügt. ;-)


----------



## bonsai (22. Sep. 2005)

Moin, moin und ein freundliches Hallo dem Newbie Annette aus dem Norden

Eigentlich ist schon alles geschrieben und da wir alten Friesen nicht sehr geschwätzig sind nur noch ein gut gemeinter Rat.
Fischen bekommt wenig Futter bessser als zuviel, je kälter es wird, desto weniger füttern. Als Faustregel gilt nicht mehr, als die Fische in 3-5 min fressen. Ab 10° Wassertempeeratur nur noch alle 2-3 Tage, ab ca 6° besser gar nicht mehr füttern. Deine Goldies überstehen schadlos 5 Monate Fastenzeit wenn es kalt ist.
Gruß und viel Spaß im Forum 
Norbert


----------



## Schnuutze76 (26. Sep. 2005)

Soooooo, wir sind ein Stück weitergekommen.
Mein Mann hat von Kollege "ein Stück" Seerose mitgebracht, Hammer, was für ein Teil!!!    Ein recht stattlicher Wurzelballen mit einigen jungen Blättern dran (die langen Blätter hat der Kollesch wohl abgeschnitten, hätte sich auch schlecht transportieren lassen, denk ich mal), direkt im Eimer mit Zugseilen dran, so dass wir die gut versenken konnten und bei Bedarf auch wieder rausbekommen. Klar, wir konnten jetzt nicht alles schön sauberspülen etc etc, aber der "Kollegenteich" soll wohl absolut in Ordnung sein und der Kollege vertrauenswürdig. Mh, man muss wohl schonmal was riskieren. Er meinte, wir könnten die gleich an tiefster Stelle versenken (bei DEN Ausmaßen muss sein Teich größer und tiefer sein als unserer!), das haben wir dann auch getan, wobei mein armer und todesmutiger Männe bis zu den Knien barfuss in den eiskalten Teich gestiefelt ist und seltsame Laute von sich gegeben hat - nicht vor Freude... Und die Rose wollte einfach nicht untergehen... "Substrat" war schon zur Genüge dran, jetzt heißt es einfach abwarten.
Unsere kleine Rose haben wir erstmal ne Etage höher gestellt, auch da: abwarten. (Statt Greifer, der ja ein Vermögen kostet, haben wir ne Gardinenstange mit Schraubhaken genommen, das ging auch prima.)
Samstag haben wir damit verbracht, unser Teichufer zu optimieren, weil wir Pflanzsteine auf Lehm innen auf die Folie gestellt hatten und doch Angst bekamen, bei Regen könnte der Lehm weggespült werden und die Steine in den Teich fallen. Jetzt haben wir die Steine hinter die Folie gestellt, die Folie über die Steine geschlagen und eine zweite Reihe Pflanzsteine draufgestellt. So lässt sich auch der Übergang zum Rasen besser gestalten, da der Teich in schrägen Boden gebuddelt ist. Das Wasser ist bei der Aktion leider wieder trüb geworden und bei dem heftigen Regen letzte Nacht. Wenn sich die Sache wieder beruhigt hat, mach ich nochmal Fotos und stell was ein. (Ähm, wie geht das denn mit Galerie? Kann ich mir ne eigene bauen?) ..... Nachtrag: Gallerie gefunden, schonmal ein paar Pics rein geladen...


----------



## Thorsten (26. Sep. 2005)

Schnuutze76 schrieb:
			
		

> ..... Nachtrag: Gallerie gefunden, schonmal ein paar Pics rein geladen...



Klasse das Du sie gefunden hast.... nur wo sind die Bilder?


----------



## Schnuutze76 (27. Sep. 2005)

Aaaalso, ich als Newbie meine ja, dass es in diesem Forum viel zu viele Wege gibt, an irgendeine Stelle zu gelangen. Habe grad Minuten gebraucht, meine Bilder wiederzufinden und schaffte das auf folgendem Weg: Name anklicken -> kommt diese Seite zur Person, DARIN Nickpage anklicken (bei "Alle Bilder anzeigen" kommt nämlich auch nichts, WARUM???), auf Nickpage "Gallerie" anklicken... da sollten die Pics dann sein. Wie bekomme ich die denn sonst noch irgendwohin? Habe ja nicht so recht Lust, die zehntausendmal an verschiedene Stellen hochzuladen.    :computer:


----------



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2005)

Moin Moin Annette,

ahhhhhh in der Nickpage hast Du sie gepackt.
Dann können wir sie auch nicht im Album finden   

Das sind zwei verschiedene "Sachen"...aber nicht schlimm.

Beim nächsten mal in deinen Profil>mein persönliches Album > Bilder hochladen.

Dann sind sie direkt in deinen Profil-Album.


----------



## Schnuutze76 (27. Sep. 2005)

Ja, das hab ich grad auch gefunden... Dolle Wuast... Un wat für Bilder steckt man nu wo rein?


----------



## Thorsten (27. Sep. 2005)

nochmal Hi,

wie Wuast???   ....

Das ist dir natürlich selber überlassen.In der Regel ist die Nickpage aber für alles was nicht unbediengt mit Teich zu tun hat, also noch andere Hobbys etc.

Dein persönliches Album im Profil, sollte "Alles rund um den Teich" beinhalten   

Sollte, muss natürlich nicht!


----------

